
Chinese Company Unveils $48,000 ‘Tesla Model S’ Knockoff - zeeshanm
http://nextshark.com/china-youxia-x-tesla-model-s/
======
mtgx
Gets half the range of Model S, twice as slow acceleration, and hopefully the
batteries don't randomly explode. You would be better off getting a cheaper
Model 3.

~~~
slecodri
Chinese Company Unveils $48,000 electric car which looks like the Model S,
with Chinese characteristics.

